# Dark stain from galvanized nails in outdoor cedar trim



## danoaz (Jun 16, 2012)

So I thought I was doing the right thing to get galvanized nails for some cedar trim I am putting on a building. Now I am getting the dark streaks that I don't want. Is there any sort of sealer I can put on the nails to stop this on the existing work and anything I can do for the rest of the project that I haven't finished short of buying stainless steel nails?

I did a search in these forums and all I got was what to do to get rid of the dark stain.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I did a cedar fence and gate last summer and used stainless screws from fastnel. I later heard about ceramic nails/screws for cedar. I'm sure if they are any cheaper and have never checked into them since. I really doubt that you find an easy solution to your problem. It's the acid and resins in cedar that's reacting to the nails. I sure wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

Stainless is the answer it is a chemical reaction between the nail and the wood


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

So this is one of my pet peeves.

I'll be driving down the road and I'll see a redwood/cedar fence,
cause I live out in the far west where we actually have fences,
with screw streaks down the length of it, and I'll say to myself, but
for about $30, they could have used a coated screw and avoided
that problem all together.

I see that all the time here in California, and all I can do is shake
my head and think, "stupid contractors". To save $30 on a project
they create an eyesore.

The coated screws that won't cause this problem are available
at your favorite big box retailer. And if you have a contractor
come in and build you a fence and you don't explicitly specify in
the contract that he use coated screws, he's gonna go spend
that $30 extra dollars at the local bar.

One reason that I just don't trust contractors anymore and decided
that I was going to build my own kitchen cabinets. Oops, fell down
a rabbit/rabbet hole.

Although I did build my own fence about 10 years ago that people
have described as "way over engineered". But there are zero streaks. 
And it survives the windstorms we have here in the San Fernando Valley.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Ferrous ions react with the tannins in the wood. You can make it work for you by making a solution from vinegar and steel wool. It will,"ebonize" tannin bearing woods. Walnut or Oak will go dead black.
Ebony on the left, wetted with alcohol. Walnut on the right with ferrous ion solution at the top.


----------

